# δεν έμεινε κολυμπηθρόξυλο



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

Ο ιδιωματισμός δεν είναι παλιός, αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο νέος που να δικαιολογείται ότι τον αγνοούν τα λεξικά. Άλλωστε, ανήκει και στα «άλυτα ερωτήματα» (όπως π.χ. Πόσα χρόνια διαρκεί ένα ζαμάνι; Τα ΑΤΜ γιορτάζουν της Αναλήψεως;): Πού υπάρχει το κολυμπηθρόξυλο αφού όλες οι κολυμπήθρες είναι μεταλλικές;

Υπάρχει στο slang.gr, υπάρχει και σ' εμάς σε άλλη χρήση.

Ξεκινώ με ένα συντηρητικό *nothing was left standing*, και περιμένω άλλα ιδιωματικά.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 9, 2010)

The shit hit the fan ίσως (αναλόγως των συμφραζομένων).


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ξεκινώ με ένα συντηρητικό *nothing was left standing*, και περιμένω άλλα ιδιωματικά.



Μόλις είδα τον τίτλο, το σκέφτηκα αυθόρμητα... SNAFU 

Δεν έχει το ίδιο register βέβαια αλλά αποδίδει το ίδιο νόημα. Άλλη αντίστοιχη έκφραση στα ελληνικά είναι το «δεν έμεινε πέτρα πάνω σε πέτρα», ίσως μέσω αυτού να μπορούμε να βρούμε κάτι κοντινό και για το κολυμπηθρόξυλο;


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 9, 2010)

Και το Hell broke loose ανάλογα το context.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2010)

Μόνο με αντικείμενο αναφοράς: [it] was razed to the ground.


----------

